# Mostly does what it is supposed to



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I have the same planer. I agree with the shortcomings that you pointed out. Overall, I'm very satisfied with the machine.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I feel many planners have the same flaw.thanks for the review.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Interesting about the DC. Guess that would be something to look for. I suspect I will be in the market for a better planer as well, but it is always a question as to where to put it. Thanks for the detailed review.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I had assumed that an 800 lb cast iron planer like that would have no snipe to speak of.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

All planers have snipe unless they are perfectly tuned. The trick is getting them to stay properly adjusted as they are used.


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Jul 22, 2009)

The duct has go out horizontal because of the wood return rollers on the top. I just put a horizontal 45 elbow to kick to the right on mine.

Rob


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

It would be interesting to talk with the folks who actually design these machines, or at least the folks whom accept that the design doesn't need fixing and find out what their thinking is.


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

My PM 15HH dust port is parallel but does angle off at 45 degrees. Here is how I install/align planer tables, and table saw extension wings, and fence rails. No snipe on mine, zero, I was stunned. I had the Grizzly version of this planer and it was snipe city.


----------



## BoardSMITH (Mar 15, 2012)

*"Mostly does what it is supposed to"*

Curious, what doesn't it do that it is supposed to do?


----------

